# Use Laptop as monitor for PS2



## Delpdinus (May 6, 2007)

Does anyone know how you can use the screen on a laptop to play your PS2?

THanks


----------



## fieroturbo (Nov 27, 2003)

Are you talking about a fully functional laptop, or a dead unit that still has a good screen?

If the laptop is functioning still, a USB video-input adapter will work just fine. Did it in the military for the times I didn't have a TV, but had my laptop.

As far as using just a monitor, that's a little tricky. Getting the schematics from the laptop manufacturer is really the only way to figure out how to wire it up properly without damaging it.


----------



## Delpdinus (May 6, 2007)

Hi,

The laptop is fully functional,


----------



## Delpdinus (May 6, 2007)

Will i be able to watch full screen and will i need any software?


----------



## fieroturbo (Nov 27, 2003)

Sure, you can do full screen. Most of the units come with any needed software.

This is the unit I have. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815100112

It's not the greatest as far as visual quality though. There are better units.


----------

